# 1080i...not 1080p???



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Hello All:

I have a Tivo Premiere and just got a 42" Vizio 1080p tv....however my tivo is only showing at 1080i...

I have everything set to accept the 1080p, but I never get this to work...what do I need to do to put the tivo into 1080p mode...*


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/130


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Premieres will only output 1080p/24 if the source video is in that format. There is no option to have your Premiere upscale everything to 1080p. If you want fixed output setting then 1080i is your best option.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

ScottNY845 said:


> *Hello All:
> 
> I have a Tivo Premiere and just got a 42" Vizio 1080p tv....however my tivo is only showing at 1080i...
> 
> I have everything set to accept the 1080p, but I never get this to work...what do I need to do to put the tivo into 1080p mode...*


No tv channel will broadcast in 1080p. Although TiVo will output 1080p, there is barely anything in 1080p. Maybe amazon will have a movie in 1080p or ou will have to upload a 1080p file to the TiVo.


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks for the answers....still waiting for the new upgrade to 20.2...hopefully that is soon....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ScottNY845 said:


> Thanks for the answers....still waiting for the new upgrade to 20.2...hopefully that is soon....


Your tv should be able to upconvert a 720p or 1080i signal just as good as the tivo. So having the TiVo display everything in native format is probably optimal unless your tv is slow to switch resolutions. Older tvs don't always convert signals as good the Premiere so that is why you have those options. But a newer tv is usually pretty good and processing it just as good as a TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ScottNY845 said:


> *Hello All:
> 
> I have a Tivo Premiere and just got a 42" Vizio 1080p tv....however my tivo is only showing at 1080i...
> 
> I have everything set to accept the 1080p, but I never get this to work...what do I need to do to put the tivo into 1080p mode...*


When you set the modes didn't the resolution menu show 1080P24 pass through was the only option for 1080P?


----------

